# سؤال في الحياة العملية في شغل الصاج



## lovely_mhmd (21 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 

بعد اذنكم انا كنت عايز اسال سؤال .. ونفسي اهل الخبرة العملية يجاوبوني فيه 

في ورش أو مصانع تني الصاج وخلافه .. ازاي بيقوموا بافراد الصاج لمعرفة البعد المناسب للوح الصاج قبل ثنيه 

انا في مخيلتي .. ان هم مش بيستخدموا طريقة bend allowance مثلا ويقعد يحسب معامل Kt ويحسب من المعادلات وكدا 

فيا ريت انا عايز اعرف ايه اللي بيحصل بالظبط في الحياة العملية 

وشكرا مقدما


----------



## ahmed nazir (22 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا اسمي احمد عبد النظير على 
اعمل مدير انتاج فى احد الوش لثنى الصاج 
افيدك يا اخى فى سواللك 
هي عملية سهله جدا 
1- احسب الكونتور الخارجى باكمله 
2- اطرح من هذا الطول مجموع التخانات 
3- مجموع التخانات = عدد الثنيات مضروبا فى 2
إذا طول الافراد =طول الكونتور الخارجى -مجموع التخانات


----------



## lovely_mhmd (22 أغسطس 2010)

أنا شاكر جدا يا فندم على مساعدة حضرتك ليا .. بس معلش هاتعب حضرتك شوية 

رسمة زي دي مثلا  





 

.. تتحسب ازاي بطريقة حضرتك .. وقيمة R بتتحدد على اساس ايه وقيمتها بتأثر على الحساب بطريقة حضرتك


----------

